

Just getting started in web development - bobby_jonez

I am just starting out in web development and have kind of hit a roadblock as to which direction I should go, and was hoping that maybe some of you experienced folk might be able to offer some advice.<p>Over the past few months I've taught myself html, css, javascript, ajax and I also have a pretty good handle on jquery framework.<p>I am interested in building client side web apps, but I'm not really sure if I should dedicate some time to learning php, or mysql or some other server side language.<p>My goal is to eventually do this stuff full time as a freelancer.<p>It would be nice to take the skills I've developed so far and start building something or possibly get some work, but it really seems like some knowledge of a server side language is necessary to make that leap.<p>Any advice?
======
dutchrapley
Take the skills you have and look for a job, preferably for a company doing
client work. You can use what you know now to apply a designer's design as a
cms template. Chances are, they'll have developers on staff that you can learn
from to get into development. The reason I say to look for a company that's
doing client work is that it'll give you exposure to working on a large array
of solutions you wouldn't get otherwise. That exposure will come in handy when
you go freelance.

------
wetblanket
Don't think in terms of skills. Think projects you would like to see realized.
Go from there (and good luck on your new career!)

~~~
bobby_jonez
Thanks for the advice guys!

